# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] Anyone can make a bot that collect character name?

## LGOLDW

hi guys,

As title said, i am looking for a bot that can collect character name in game. 
Maybe use bot or use read memory or something, i am willing to pay for anyone can help me.

Contact me via skype: LGOLDW 

Regards,
RICO

----------


## histachii

making a report bot eh

----------


## dankula

If anything he's trying to make a mailspam list..

----------


## Peeler

Reported. It should not be alloved to post anything like that everywhere. I do not want to recive more stupid spam mail from any kid or any goldsellers as a commercial.
I guess u wanted to sell the list to all the goldseller websites... -,-
Last time when i count it there was over 10 company in ArcheAge.

----------

